# Give Kings A Chance



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Just viewed Mary of Exeter's video of GIVE KINGS A CHANCE on Backyardchickens. It is a very touching video and you will need some kleenex! Way to go Becky!

http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/Videos#5372872633758746930


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree, and thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Two Thumbs Up!*

I know I've given my THUMBS up--- but--- I'm doing it again!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Kings are WONDERFUL PETS. I got three a month ago that came from a shelter (I have some others that are great too). These three are HUGE and just youngsters. My bf saw them and said "Babe, when did we get three white chickens?" He really thought they were hens. He's not very pigeon-savvy lol!  They are like little dogs. I met some people earlier this year who had a female king land at their shop. She walked right down the hill after the husband and hopped up on a shelf and basically took over the whole shop! They have since made her a huge aviary and gotten a friend for her. Just goes to show how loving they are.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*And there are lots that need great homes!*

Thank you, Becky, for this WONDERFUL, inspiring video. Your generous support is very much appreciated!

And to all PT- please please please do whatever you can to help create a home for a rescued king pigeon or two! 

If you're full up-

Talk to friends and neighbors
Post a flyer at your feed store
Post on to craigslist
Replace a clutch of real eggs with fake and adopt a king or two

But please help!

I'm gearing up for the Great King Care-A-Van of Fall 2009 (more on that coming soon!) to ship to great homes between now and the end of October.

Today, I've got 20 fosters that need forever homes and I'm delivering 6 to Marin Humane Society because I don't have room and they were running out of time at the other shelters.

E-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send you a flyer!

And do keep referring PT folks! I'm working with two potential adopters right now- thanks to y'all!


----------

